# Anyone ride with a fanny pack?



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

My hydration pack really causes tension in my (already screwed up) neck and back muscles. A hydration fanny pack could release my shoulders from all that pressure, and also keep the weight lower, which should have some balance benefits. What do you think?


----------



## OmaHaq (Jun 1, 2010)

Never used a fanny pack... but I know what you are talking about. I have had an Osprey Manta30 for a few years. I use it for hiking and some biking, but on a bike (supposed to be designed for) it is a literal pain.

I went with a very small hydro pack... absolute minimal style by Dakine for mtb-ing.

If I am biking around w/o a laptop, I use a Maxpedition Jumbo Veripack. Do not buy the EDC or LEO models as the main compartment doesn't fully close. The plain-jane, cheap model has a full closing main compartment.


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

I'm using an Osprey Manta 24. I've had some problems with my neck (disks etc), and it seems that mountain biking makes it worse, and mountain biking with a pack on my shoulders is worse still. 
I don't like Veripack idea. The assymetry of a single strap doesn't sound healthy or comfortable. 
A hydration sytle fanny pack might work, but I'm not sure it would stay out of the way of the seat, and I don't know how much stuff I could carry with one. It might need to be supplemented with frame mounted water bottle and bag.


----------



## surfstar1 (Jun 7, 2010)

That is a bummer. My suggestion is to go to the water bottle and cage. I went for a shorter ride the other day and used the water bottle cage set up instead of my camelback - it was liberating.


----------



## llamma (Apr 28, 2012)

Maybe you might be interested in the Showers Pass VelEau system

Introducing VelEau | Showers Pass









I have it on one of my road bikes, and I find it pretty convenient. The one downside is that the storage compartment is a bit small. I can only fit a multi-tool, road tube, 2 tire levers, and a small rear light in there. I thought about transferring it over to my mtb, but I like to get off the back of the seat and it sits really snug on the seat, as you can see from the picture.


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

That's a good idea, but the interference with sliding back off the seat is probably a deal breaker.


----------



## urmb (Oct 4, 2005)

I use a camelbak flashflo (older model) fanny pack for XC skiing and short rides. Small pocket and it bounces more than my mule. 

urmb


----------



## Dresdenlock (Aug 10, 2009)

have you tried a wingnut backpack?...that might help:

Wingnut Gear - Whistle Buckle ? Always there, always handy.


----------



## OmaHaq (Jun 1, 2010)

Actually I haven't found it to be an issue at all. First, with a bag that small, unless you are carrying around lead, it is hard to make it heavy. Second, there is a small stabilizing strap to keep it in place when moving about. Third, if you really need it and have the right pants on, there is a very small strap that you can put through a belt loop which really keeps it in place.

BUT... if you are only looking for a hydration option, it isn't any better than an extra water bottle cage.



smilinsteve said:


> I'm using an Osprey Manta 24. I've had some problems with my neck (disks etc), and it seems that mountain biking makes it worse, and mountain biking with a pack on my shoulders is worse still.
> I don't like Veripack idea. The assymetry of a single strap doesn't sound healthy or comfortable.
> A hydration sytle fanny pack might work, but I'm not sure it would stay out of the way of the seat, and I don't know how much stuff I could carry with one. It might need to be supplemented with frame mounted water bottle and bag.


----------



## OmaHaq (Jun 1, 2010)

Crazy idea, trying to think different:

Jandd handbar bag + a small water bladder. ??? It's an option.


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

OmaHaq said:


> Crazy idea, trying to think different:
> 
> Jandd handbar bag + a small water bladder. ??? It's an option.


Or a Jandd frame bag..

bikepacking.net > Trip Reports > 3 days in the San Diego Backcountry


----------



## Flyin_W (Jun 17, 2007)

Mountainsmith is still rocking it old school.

Mountainsmith Tour TLS

Before hydro packs this was IT.
Got a retro-grouch buddy that's using one with a 2 liter bladder.
Hope this helps to get you out there.


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

Flyin_W said:


> Mountainsmith is still rocking it old school.
> 
> Mountainsmith Tour TLS
> 
> ...


Now that's a nice fanny pack!


----------



## mdemm (Aug 4, 2010)

I've been using the Mountainsmith Tour for the past couple of years. Super comfortable, top notch quality. Carries everything I need. Highly, Highly Recommended !!!


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

The Mountainsmith's are lumbar packs, heellloooo! I ride with the day pack or the Cairn II, larger versions than the tour, although I have a tour as well. The pic above seems like a newer version of the day and not the tour in my opinion. Anyway, I love'em and have used them for years and also know others who have had them for almost a decade if not more in one case. The newer versions are reflective and also made from recycled plastic bottles. I would suggest getting the strapettes to improve the fit, they are helpful if you have a full water bladder. I have no problems with it hanging too low over the rear.


----------



## Znarf (Nov 12, 2005)

Look at the new camelbaks.
They have the bladder in the hip belt.
Pretty clever...


----------



## jizzim (Dec 1, 2006)

I'm a big fan of Camebak's "LR" models. I have the new Volt and the older Octane LR. The reservoir sits on your lumbar area taking the weight off your shoulders. No problems so far.


----------



## NTIMD8 (Sep 3, 2011)

+1 on the octane, its like it isn't even there and has enough storage.


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

mdemm said:


> I've been using the Mountainsmith Tour for the past couple of years. Super comfortable, top notch quality. Carries everything I need. Highly, Highly Recommended !!!


Do you put a bladder in it? If so, what holds it in place?

I'm also wondering if anyone makes a horizontal type bladder that would work better for a LUMBAR pack. (I mean with the tube exit at the low point when laying horizontally).


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

Znarf said:


> Look at the new camelbaks.
> They have the bladder in the hip belt.
> Pretty clever...


Interesting, but not a fanny pack.


----------



## jimPacNW (Feb 26, 2013)

I ride with a small old Sierra Designs 'fanny pack', it's round and pretty small. I ride with it in front, and it doesn't bounce around or get in the way at all, maybe I'm just used to it, but I seriously forget it's there. I think I bought it in about '93, it is getting old. 
I am aware that fanny packs are extremely out of fashion, but it is so functional that I keep using it. I just keep keys, phone, id and a small tool or two in it. Raced with it to four c2 podiums so far this year. I hate riding with backpacks, the sweat/overheating and bounce drive me nuts. I had an original camelback, but the narrow straps made my hands fall asleep, I have a newer one that is ok, but my back gets too warm in warmer weather. I converted it to a Hero cam mount, -good for chasing/filming my kids.


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

Here is the new lumbar reservoir from Camelback, which looks like a good way to add water to any lumbar pack like the Mountainsmith. 70 and 100 oz versions.


----------



## jjaguar (Oct 6, 2011)

Maybe it's not a fanny pack per se, but I have one of those water bottle waist belts for running. Not this exact one, but it's similar. Maybe I'll try it for my shorter after-work rides, instead of carrying the Camelbak. I don't want a water bottle on the frame because everything your front wheel rolls through ends up all over the bottle, and I share my trails with horses...


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

As far as a specific bladder for horizontal use, I bet you can pretty easily purge all the air out of any bladder you have.

I think a fanny pack is a great idea.


----------



## d365 (Jun 13, 2006)

I had a Dana Design back in the day, very similar to the MtSmith, but not quite as nice. It worked just OK. Bounced and flopped too much for my trails. It needs compression straps going in every direction, to stabilize the weight of a bladder, etc. Also have to cinch it down uncomfortably tight, when it's weighted. It was only used for a few rides, before I gave up, and went back to the pack.


----------



## ranier (Sep 9, 2003)

I rocked a Mountain Smith fanny pack along with some Hi Tech shoes back in the early 90s. I thought I was pretty dope back then. Kept extra water bottles, tools, tube and stuff that I couldn't fit in the H2O cages and seat bag. Then Camelbak came along and my fanny pack has been relegated to living in a bin.


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

llamma said:


> Maybe you might be interested in the Showers Pass VelEau system
> 
> Introducing VelEau | Showers Pass
> 
> ...


I think that has some merit for road use, but there ain't no way I am putting my face that close to my stem while riding off-road :eekster:


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

*Double Post*

Double Post


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

kapusta said:


> I think that has some merit for road use, but there ain't no way I am putting my face that close to my stem while riding off-road :eekster:


LOL thats what I thought at first also, but I think its a magnet mount; you pick it up to drink. 

Anyway, I bought a used Mountainsmith Tour off EBay for 35 bucks. It is the older version of the Tour but looks pretty similar to the current one. 
Looking forward to trying it out and getting the stress off my neck.


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

smilinsteve said:


> LOL thats what I thought at first also, but I think its a magnet mount; you pick it up to drink.
> .


That sounds pretty cool :thumbsup:


----------



## s0ckeyeus (Jun 20, 2008)

llamma said:


> Maybe you might be interested in the Showers Pass VelEau system
> 
> Introducing VelEau | Showers Pass
> 
> ...


I like unscrewing the top and blowing through the mouthpiece. That way I don't have to wipe after taking a crap in the woods.


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

:chuckle:


----------



## Lindahl (Aug 9, 2011)

I use this:
RunLite AirStretch Trail? - Amphipod RunLite Hydration Series - Customizable multi-bottle hydration belt.

With two 10.5oz bottles, I can do up to around 9-mile rides. I've taken it at pretty high speeds down pretty rocky trails, including up to around 3' drops (true AM, not wimpy ****). The bottles stay on without a problem. The pouch holds a cliff bar, first-aid, a spare tube, levers, patch kit, multi-tool and my pump. Pretty stable if you keep the weight in the pouch low (the water bottles are very stable). You could probably add two more bottles for more water capacity, but I haven't tried it.


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

I forgot about this thread. 
I ended up buying a Mountainsmith Tour fanny pack and I have been using it. Overall it is achieving my goal of relieving pressure and tightness of my neck and shoulder area. 
I added a 50 oz fannypack bladder to it, and it also has side bottle holders if I need more water than that (which I do). I have also added a water bottle cge to my frame. 

Pluses and minuses: When I get it adjusted right, I hardly notice it. With heavier loads, it sags a bit. Sometimes I bump it when getting onto my seat. It still doesn't allow me to carry as much as with my backpack. I like not having the sweaty back that my backpack causes.

Overall not a perfect solution, but it's working.


----------



## zarr (Feb 14, 2008)

tagged


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

Well a few weeks have gone by and the fanny pack has gotten a lot of use but recently I started using my backpack more often (Osprey Manta).

For a day in the mountains, the fanny pack is limited in how much it can hold and how comfortable it feels with a bunch of weight in it. Trying to carry 100 ozs of water for example, (50 oz bladder and 2 bottles) and the belt cuts into my gut too much. (Not saying my gut problem is completely the fault of my fanny pack )
A little seat bag and a water bottle cage helps move some of the weight to the frame.

For shorter trips it is still a great option, but for my typical weekend jaunts, the backpack is starting to take the lead as my preferred choice. 
Tt is a tough choice however because I definitely notice tighter neck and shoulder muscles after riding with the backpack.


----------

